# like a abgerissene tapette



## Paraneuros (21. Dezember 2005)

Hi,
auf diesem bild möchte ich gerne mehr pepp auf dem weissen bereich reinbringen.Schliesslich ist meine Grundidee ja so das es aussehen soll al hätte man da das andere Stück der 70er Jahre Tapette abgerissen.Mit deckkraft hatte ich es probiert war aber net der bringer...wer weiss rat?


----------



## Leola13 (21. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

der weisse Bereich ist zu "sauber".

Versuch mal mit (Grunge)-Brushes etwas Struktur auf das Weiss zu bekommen. Evtl. hilft auch eine Textur von z.B. Metall, Rost, ...

Ciao Stefan


----------



## ShadowMan (23. Dezember 2005)

Du könntest die Tapete ja etwas runterhängen lassen. Wie das geht wird hier anhand eines Blattes erklärt:

http://www.der-webdesigner.net/index.php?folder=ps_grundlagen&tutname=pfadtool

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Paraneuros (23. Dezember 2005)

@ShadowMan
das nenne ich mal einen coolen Vorschlag(idee)

@Leola13
gib mir mal einen Tip ..also habe ne menge grunge bruhes hier aber wie genau ich das nun umsetzen soll verstehe ich nicht.Weil mit grunge bruhes habe ich bisher immer alles nur zerstören lassen und so gemacht das es kaputt aussieht.


----------



## Leola13 (23. Dezember 2005)

Hai,

schau dir mal die abgerissene Tapete im Anhang an.
Da siehst du eine "unregelmässige" Struktur und die bekommst du mit z.B. Grunge Brushes sehr gut hin.

Ciao Stefan


----------

